# In a world of my own



## foghlaim (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm in a weird kind of place at the min, only realised yesterday that i've been "here" for a few days.   Not sure how to describe it.. maybe  "world of my own" is one way, it's like i'm doing something  (whatever that may be), and then some one says something, maybe they want me to do something  or whatever , and it throws me out of wack completely!!!  I get confused, anxiety spikes up, upset even  etc,,.......... can't figure it out,     very strange. 

has anyone experienced this? 
how does one get out of this mode?


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a world of my own*

wish i could tell you how to get out of it, but i can't.

but i can relate to a point, i have often felt that i am in a place as you describe and yeah i call it a world of my own. And confusion I find heightens a lot when i am there.

I usually go there when i am very stressed and i am not coping no matter how it looks on the outside!

Heather...


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a world of my own*

I'm not sure if it's the same or not but I am confused because there is too much noise, work, and too many people around me.   And time starts to flow into itself where I don't know exactly when it is.   My therapist asks me if I know where I am and even if I do it is strange to me.  But anyway, medicine helps me - and quiet.


----------



## sister-ray (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a world of my own*

fog,

i get times like that, its like when someone calls you or something interupts its like its invading something really deep and private, been like it a bit this week with all thats been going on, dont know how to get out of it, i think it will just pass


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a world of my own*

I think I've kind of been going through this. Anything is too much. 



			
				through-these-eyes said:
			
		

> i think it will just pass



I think this too. Hope it.  Life is SO up and down right now, mostly down.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: a world of my own*

Frankly for me it comes and goes (and has for years).  Sometimes better, sometimes worse, but I think the stress thing contributes for sure.


----------



## foghlaim (Feb 5, 2007)

> its like its invading something really deep and private


it has felt like this, and i think i figured out why. i'v been avoiding thinking about something because it is very upsetting, have yet to figure out if it's me being paranoid again or what, but i do have to get it sorted. 



> Anything is too much.


 yep, especially if it involves having to think about it instead of just doing whatever i'm doing. (could be just making a bed or whatever).



> usually go there when i am very stressed and i am not coping no matter how it looks on the outside!


 i guess this is what happened , tho not deliberately.  

thanks for the respnses everyone..  they have helped a lot.


----------



## Halo (Feb 5, 2007)

Fog,

First of all I am just getting caught up on the forum after being gone for the past few days and I know that I am late on reply on this one.  I just wanted to say that I am glad that you seem to have it figured out as to what may be causing this feeling and I truly hope that with the help of your support and friends that you get it sorted out soon.

Take care and lots of hugs.
:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Miette (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm glad you have figured things out.

This is a familiar feeling for me, when I am anxious and stressed.  I withdraw as my method of "coping."


----------

